# Familes on the Brink:' Elderly Drivers Balance Independence and Safety



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

In six states, including California, doctors are now required to turn in people they believe can no longer drive safely.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/ElderCare/elderly-drivers-pushed-off-road/story?id=11583601


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2014)

The secret?  Stay away from your doctor.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Falcon said:


> The secret?  Stay away from your doctor.



mg:


----------

